# What does SE-R and Spec V stand for?



## PSY (Jun 24, 2002)

does anyone have any idea what se-r and/or spec v stands for? 

i've heard several different rumors, like the V means 5 and it's because it's the 5th generation sentra, and blah blah. i know the spec v was taken from the skyline but what the hell does it stand for?

and for some clarification i believe it's pronounced spec V (vee) not 5, am i right?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

PSY said:


> * and for some clarification i believe it's pronounced spec V (vee) not 5, am i right? *


Spec V (Pronounced VEE), was just a turnaround from the skyline "V-Spec" which means Victory Specification. Nissan North America wanted to use that on the SE-R, and the big shots over in Japan had a fit and said "NO!" So what did they do? Changed it to Spec V. I don't know about the SE-R though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

se-r=special edition -racing?

or honda killer?


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

I believe it has been determined on the mailing list that SE-R does not stand for anything. 
There are all sorts of ideas and stories, but no one has been able to prove any of them.
I would just pick the one you like best and go with that. Kind of like naming your car.


----------



## PSY (Jun 24, 2002)

i always thought to believe that SE stood for "special edition" well i thought up my own... systematically exhausting ricers )


----------



## Green_Lantern (Jun 6, 2002)

When I bought my 200SX SE, I remember the dealer telling me athat "SE" stands for "Sports Edition", I guess from the sporty suspension from the stock 200sx.

"SE-R" I think is a way to make it conform to the Skyline monkier like the GT-R


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's kinda like GXE is for the basic edition (or General edition)(still not sure what the X is for), GLE is the Luxary edition and SE is Sport edition. They just added an 'R' to the SE to make it sound sportier, "Racing Edition" or so.

BTW, I dont see to many GLE's out there. What's the difference in the GLE and the GXE B14? besides the gold Nissan emblems.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I think the GLE comes with the little extras like body color door handles and rear views......


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

I thought it stood for 

Sports
Edition
Racing


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I thought it was either Sports Edition - Racing or Special Edition Racing. Just like the Honda Type-R. The r stands for racing.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it does stand for racing


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

Intergra Type Rice = Type R

Sport Edition Rice = SE-R yes even our own. :0(

Grand Touring Rice = GT-R

Special Incest Rice = SiR

So since all these names come from japan.. and we all know japanese are the riciest this is what the actual acronyms mean.


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

SE-L=200sx SE-R with an eating disorder.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, it gained a few hundred pounds and a few back doors.


----------



## 1BigRooster (Jul 20, 2005)

Se-R= Sport Edition-R? workin on that one. Spec-V= The Factory tuned suspension option, Not the nismo suspension .


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

spec v doesn't really stand for anything.

anyways, this thread was 3 years old. the purpose of bringing it back was.....?

please don't revive useless dead threads.


----------

